# ATV3 Neflix Issue?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I get someone to confirm for me that there is an issue with Apple TV playing Netflix in surround sound? I've exhausted my local troubleshooting and I'm going a little crazy. 

Other sources of netflix play fine (BDP,PS3)
other apps/content on appleTV play fine (iTunes/local storage)

All I'm left with is that Netflix has an issue. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you certain that the content from Netflix is 5.1? I know that a lot of it wasn't when I used to do Netflix. And some content used to start out 2.0 and then switch to 5.1 when the buffer filled up.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just found a couple of things to try from the Apple forum:



> Found the fix. Just go into your Apple TV setting and turn on Dolby Digital there. 5.1 surround sound works then





> I have,
> HDMI going from ATV to my HDTV
> TOSlink going from ATV to my A/V Receiver
> 
> ...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No this is a new occurrence. Worked fine for the last year and a half. 

ATV>HDMI>AVR>HDMI>TV

No optical used. 
Just since the last firmware. 

I've got 54down and 10up. Shouldn't be a buffer issue, if it was then I'd be expecting the same on other devices.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Update!
It's a confirmed issue since the last firmware update. Apple fingers Netflix and vice versa. 
A fix is in the works supposedly.


----------

